# Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest



## System (24. Juli 2009)

*Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,690867


----------



## SKJmin (24. Juli 2009)

Interessant, das Spiel ist noch nciht offizielldraußen und es werden schon Komplettlösungen bereitgestellt...

Oder doch?


----------



## McDrake (24. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				SKJmin am 24.07.2009 14:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant, das Spiel ist noch nciht offizielldraußen und es werden schon Komplettlösungen bereitgestellt...
> 
> Oder doch?


Offiziell seit mindestens gestern


----------



## SKJmin (24. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				McDrake am 24.07.2009 14:58 schrieb:
			
		

> SKJmin am 24.07.2009 14:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, danke!
Muss mir mal ein paar Videos anschauane, sieht wirklich vielversprechend aus und doch 50 Euro wert


----------



## grubi122 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

Hallo! eine frage zu lovis turm
ich bin nach dem rätsel mit den drachenstatuen nach oben anstatt nach unten gegangen und oben in den raum wo der skeletthändler steht rein.
jetzt weis ich aber nicht wie man da wieder rauskommt , die tür lässt sich nicht mehr öffnen
und sonnst hab ich noch nichts gefunden , bitte um hilfe   mfg g


----------



## nolleX (24. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				grubi122 am 24.07.2009 23:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo! eine frage zu lovis turm
> ich bin nach dem rätsel mit den drachenstatuen nach oben anstatt nach unten gegangen und oben in den raum wo der skeletthändler steht rein.
> jetzt weis ich aber nicht wie man da wieder rauskommt , die tür lässt sich nicht mehr öffnen
> und sonnst hab ich noch nichts gefunden , bitte um hilfe   mfg g



Da bin ich auch ne Weile festgehangen.
Du musst alle 5 Schalter oder was das sind betätigen (neben den grün leuchtenden Wandleuchten), aber aufgepasst, eine ist im Feuer! Also rein ins Feuer und direkt die Wand hinten (etwas rechts versetzt) is au nen Schalter.

Wenn du alle betätigt hast erscheint ein Stein. Den nimmst du und benutzt du. Musst anschließend paar Typen killen, bekommst aber EP und hast dann durch den Gegenstand auch die Quest für den Priester fertig.

hoffe kontne helfen.

Lg


----------



## grubi122 (25. Juli 2009)

*AW:*



			
				nolleX am 24.07.2009 23:51 schrieb:
			
		

> grubi122 am 24.07.2009 23:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wolor (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*

Ich will nur kurz auf Divinity 2 Webseite (Forum) hinweisen. 
http://www.larian.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=cfrm
Dort werden sowohl technische Probleme als auch Quest relevante Themen zum Spiel besprochen, falls es mal nicht so läuft wie es sollte. Außerdem findet man dort auch eine schöne Anleitungen, wie man das  Grafikkarten-Treibermenü richtig einstellt, falls es zu Fehler in der Darstellung kommt. 
 Noch ein kleiner Tipp zum Spiel : In der ersten Taverne in die man kommt, gibt es eine Auseinandersetzung mit ein paar besoffenen Soldaten. Nach einer kleinen Schlägerei erscheint der Kommandant. Nimmt man diese  Krawallmacher jetzt in Schutz, so werden sie sich später dafür erkenntlich zeigen. Den Rest darf jeder selber herausfinden.


----------



## Salpeter (1. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*

Grüße,
Hab leider massive Probleme.Bei dem Übungsdorf muss ich paar Goblins töten aber leider sind die Gegner unsichtbar erst nach wechseln in einem anderen Bildschirm(zb fähigkeiten)wenn ich dann wieder auf bildschirm zurück kehre sehe ich Gegner.Genauso verhält es sich mit der Beute.Offt bleibe ich auch einfach rennend irgend wo stehen.Passiert wenn sich 2 NPC unterhalten.Hab schon die niedrigste Einstellung In grafik eingestellt leider keine Verbesserung.(


----------



## PatiHubi (3. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*

Patch haste aber installiert oder?


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (19. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*

...also.... irgendwie ist das Ende ein wenig unvorbereitet gewesen für mich..... eigentlich habe ich mir vorstellt (so wie das in den meisten Spielen wohl der Fall ist) ein Held zu sein. Statt dessen verliert mal wohl gnadenlos..... mhh... kein Wunder, dass es noch ein Divinity 3 geben muss......


----------



## Opheliac (24. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*

Also ich muss zugeben, die letzte Welle in Aleroth hatte es schon ein bisschen in sich^^ gott hab ich geflucht  bis ichs endlich raus hatte dass die elendige beschwörung nich immer abgebrochen wird^^ nunja ansonsten war das spiel bisher nicht sehr schwer und gut machbar... bin mal gespannt... aber die Tipps und Lösungen hier sind Klasse - einfach sehr Hilfreich


----------



## Silverpalm (27. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*

Das Spiel war wirklich eine gute Brücke über das Sommerloch! Nun... ich hab zwar nur ne Woche oder so gebraucht.. aber dennoch!
Teilweiße war das Spiel echt Supergenial. Besonders in der ersten Hälfte! Mit der Drachenverwandlung nahm es ein wenig ab, weil die Entwickler es nicht schaffen einen richtigen Handlungsstrang aufzubauen. Die Ziele sind klar. Man wird aber teilweiße Lieblos hin und her geschickt. Die Quests sind super, nur die VErbindung fehlt mir. Anstatt mich mit allen gleichzeitit zu konfrontierren sollte man sie aneinanderreihen. Wemm das zu geradlinig ist, hat ja eh massig sidequests die auch alle super geworden sind!

Mir fehlt schlicht weg die Dichte der ersten Hälft. Schade

!!!!SPOILER!!!!!!
Wobei ich das Ende liebe! Gerissene Schweine 

Aber doch sehr schön auch mal ein bößes ende sehn zu dürfen! Man erwartet schon fast den guten alten Heldenabspann! Tzja falsch gedacht


----------



## TrishaPolo (28. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*

Hallü,
ich habe folgendes Problem^^, ich steh jetzt vor dem Gefangenen und hab sowas von überhaupt kein Plan wie ich ihn da rausholen kann! Er meinte ich soll an einer Eisenkette ziehen... wenn das das runde ding neben der tür ist, dann hab ich wohl einen bug.. ich seh es zwar kann aber nicht ran!

LG Trisha
Danke für evtl. Hilfe!


----------



## ManuelIX (28. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*

Ich habs grad durchgespielt.
Die Quests sin super!!
Die Grafik......naja.
Aber das Ende ist böse, sehr böse!!!
(Ygarna: Sagen wir mal ich habe einen Lakei ausgebildet.)!!!!Was ich war die ganze Zeit ihr Diener!! ich bin zwar nich der größte Freund von Happy Ends aber das is fies!!!


----------



## Shriin (30. August 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*

Wenn ich oben in lord lovis turm bin, neben dem eingang liegt zwar ein skelett, und auch sonst liegen da skelette rum, aber keins hat eine "schriftrolle der offenbarung bei sich... und in den truhen liegt sie auch nicht....
das einzige skelett, das was für mich hat ist der händler, und aus dem raum raus komm ich auch nicht mehr.
Wäre nett, wenn jemand helfen könnte.

Shriin


----------



## masterbee (4. September 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*

Anderes probelm,
Ich bin im Aufzug Eg,1og,2og,3og ich habe denn schlüssel aus dem 2 og kommte aber trozdem nicht ins 1 og rein. ich hänge fest.


----------



## quirin93 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*

HILFE!!!!!????
ich habe das spiel divinity 2 gekauft und es ist auf den neuesten stand geupdated.
ich habe bei den quest vom winde verweht erfolgreich abgeschlossen(die zeppelinteile gesammelt und abgegeben) aber nach dem Gespräch mit dem zepplinmeister war genau die gleich quest Beschreibung in meinen Tagebuch. Auch als ich mit dem zeppelinmeister gesprochen habe fragt er mich nur ob ich die teile schon gefunden habe. aber gleichzeitig leuchtet ein goldenes Fragezeichen über ihm auf.
ist das normal?


----------



## quirin93 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*

Wie veredelt man sachen????


----------



## quirin93 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*

ich habe das  spiel  divinity 2 gekauft und es ist auf den neuesten stand geupdated.
ich
habe bei den quest vom winde verweht erfolgreich abgeschlossen(die
zeppelinteile gesammelt und abgegeben) aber nach dem Gespräch mit dem
zepplinmeister war genau die gleich quest Beschreibung in meinen
Tagebuch. Auch als ich mit dem zeppelinmeister gesprochen habe fragt er
mich nur ob ich die teile schon gefunden habe. aber gleichzeitig
leuchtet ein goldenes Fragezeichen über ihm auf.
ist das normal?
ps:Wie veredelt man sachen????
ppssry) ich mach gerade den quest mit dem dämonen und den brunnen und da bin ich in die höhle geganen und hab den dämon getroffen der ist aber abgehauen(der feigling^^) und jetzt nicht mehr aufzutreiben.
am anderen ende der höhle ist ein lift ohne knöpfe...
kann mir jemand da weiterhelfen?


----------



## quirin93 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*

alle schlater im raum betätigen dann gehts


----------



## tyrannde (15. September 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*

ich komme nicht in den tempel, weil ich die urne nicht finde zum türen öffnen, kann mir jemand sagen wo die ist, hab mir schon den wolf gesucht rechts und links an der wand


----------



## Shriin (25. September 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*

ich hänge nun schon seit tagen an der stelle fest, wo ich dem herrn die zeppelinteile geben soll, habe die ganze region mehremals genau unter die lupe genommen, denke mal alle teile gefunden, in jedem nest geguckt.... aber immernoch leutet ein goldenes fragezeichen über meinem arbeitgeber und immer wen ich ein teil abgebe, dann sieht der quest aus wie am anfang.
würde mich sehr über hilfe freuen.

Shriin


----------



## Dragon125 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich Andusia in einen Menschen verwandeln kann?


----------



## Dragon125 (30. September 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*

wie kann ich Andusia in einen Menschen verwandeln?


----------



## Rotearme (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*

HAT EINER DAS SAVEGAME WO MAN BEIM HAFEN DER CHAMPIONS IST 

WEIL HAB MEINE SCHPEICHER STAND ÜBERSCHPEICHERT UND HAB KEINE LUST ALLES NOCH MLA ZU MACHEN


----------



## Voekl (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*

FRAGE:ich hänge in den orboas fjorden und weiß net wie ich dort rauskomme und wo dort der hafen ist weil ins trümmertal und auf die wächter insel kann mann wegen dem gift nicht mehr eine antwort wäre net


----------



## Voekl (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*

eine anmerkung ihr habt eine antidrachen zone vergessen  vor dieser insel  wo auch der bunker ist
und noch ne frage wie durchdringe ichden schild


----------



## Kandinata (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*



Voekl schrieb:


> eine anmerkung ihr habt eine antidrachen zone vergessen  vor dieser insel  wo auch der bunker ist
> und noch ne frage wie durchdringe ichden schild


  Nachdem sich bisher niemand getraut hat zu helfen, "opfere" ich mich mal   

  Schilde schädigen dich nur in Drachenform, ansonsten kannst du ganz normal durchlaufen (sollte klar sein).
  Den Schild beim Bunker erreichst du eigentlich nur in Drachenform, deshalb musst du dafür einen Teleporter suchen (flieg an die Stelle an der sich der Fluss teilt und schau dich um) mit dem du direkt an den Bunker kommst.


----------



## DKDDTRAF (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*

Hallo folgende frage wir befinden uns in der festung von kearas und wollen ins schlafgemach gelangen brauchen die richtige lösung von den statuen wer kann helfen bitte


----------



## Ramona1979 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*



DKDDTRAF schrieb:


> Hallo folgende frage wir befinden uns in der festung von kearas und wollen ins schlafgemach gelangen brauchen die richtige lösung von den statuen wer kann helfen bitte


 Ich befinde mich auch da weiß auch nicht weider brauche auch die lösung wer kann da bloß helfen


----------



## Ramona1979 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Divinity 2: Divinity 2-Komplettlösung: So schaffen Sie es durch die Hauptquest*

Hast du es wirklich durch dann kannst du ja vieleicht helfen brauche die richtige lösung von kearas festung von den statuen damit ich in ihr Schlafgemach komme bitte helf mir


----------



## Feuerboy1234 (10. November 2013)

*antwort*

hi kann die helfen wenn du willtst du wenn ja schreib


----------

